# Firewall und Virenschutz fürs Handy



## technofreak (26 Februar 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/45011


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Glaubt man den Aussagen des finnischen Handyherstellers, so ist die Viren-Gefahr weitaus geringer als auf PCs. Zum einen gebe es im Mobilfunk sehr heterogene Architekturen -- ein theoretisch für Nokia-Handys entworfener Virus kann einem Sony-Ericsson-Gerät schwerlich etwas anhaben --, zum andern seien keine Automatismen vorgesehen, die etwa E-Mails oder Kurznachrichten ohne manuelle Eingriffe auf den Weg bringen oder Programme installieren.* Bemerkenswert ist allerdings, dass just für die Updates von Virendefinitionen eine solche Automatik eingeführt wird -- die Aktualisierungen soll der Communicator direkt per Mobilfunk-Übertragung erhalten.....*



Bin gespannt, wann genau auf diesem Wege der erste Virus mit Dialer eingeschleust wird....

tf


----------



## technofreak (31 Juli 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,310953,00.html


> HANDYVIREN
> 
> Der Ernstfall wird wahrscheinlicher
> 
> Mit "Cabir" und Duts", den weltweit ersten Viren, die Smartphones befallen, hat ein unbekannter Virenautor nicht nur bewiesen, dass Virenattacken auf Handys möglich sind - er hat auch eine Blaupause für einen solchen Angriff geliefert. Mittelfristig dürfen sich Virenschutz-Unternehmen auf Massen neuer Kunden freuen.



tf


----------



## Devilfrank (31 Juli 2004)

Das ist mal wieder eine ziemliche Panikmache. Ein Bedrohungsszenario scheitert schonmal an dem Durcheinander der Betriebssysteme der einzelnen Handytypen. Das einzige Gleichstellungsmerkmal ist tatsächlich die Bluetooth-Schnittstelle als genormte Übertragungsschnittstelle. Hier genügt es einfach, diese nur bei Bedarf zu aktivieren.

Es ist halt Sommer...


----------



## drboe (31 Juli 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mal wieder eine ziemliche Panikmache. Ein Bedrohungsszenario scheitert schonmal an dem Durcheinander der Betriebssysteme der einzelnen Handytypen. Das einzige Gleichstellungsmerkmal ist tatsächlich die Bluetooth-Schnittstelle als genormte Übertragungsschnittstelle. Hier genügt es einfach, diese nur bei Bedarf zu aktivieren.
> 
> Es ist halt Sommer...


"Durcheinander der Betriebssysteme"? Zu den Nutzern von Symbian_OS gehören u. a.: Motorola, Nokia, Panasonic, Samsung, Siemens, Sony Ericsson. Wieviel Prozent des Mobiltelefonmarktes mögen diese Firmen wohl repräsentieren? Vermutlich doch locker über 90, 95%. Und welcher Anteil heutiger und künftiger Smartphones wird wohl unter Windows Mobile OS laufen?

Angesichts der Tendenzen auf dem Gerätemarkt die "Eier-legende-Woll-Milch-Sau" für die Hemd-/Handtasche zu schaffen, ist das keine Panikmache, sondern ein Artikel über ein ziemlich vorhersehbares Szenario. Nicht, dass man hinterher behauptet, mit solchen Bedrohungen hätte man ja gar nicht rechnen können.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Devilfrank (31 Juli 2004)

Genau! 
Ich installier mir morgen gleichmal ne Firewall und Virenscanner auf mein Handy. Die Telefone kommen zwar untereinander nicht klar, aber der Superwurm der macht das schon.
 :roll:


----------



## drboe (31 Juli 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Genau!
> Ich installier mir morgen gleichmal ne Firewall und Virenscanner auf mein Handy. Die Telefone kommen zwar untereinander nicht klar, aber der Superwurm der macht das schon.
> :roll:


Wenn Du Deinen  Mangel an Phantasie kultivieren wilst, bitte. Fragt sich, woher Du das Produkt nimmst. Vielleicht lernst Du vorher einfach noch sinnerfassendes Lesen? Die Überschrift des Artikels bei Spiegel Online lautet: "Der Ernstfall wird wahrscheinlicher". Diese Aussage/Warnung ist völlig korrekt. Und ich habe Dich lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass das von Dir behauptete Durcheinander der Betriebssysteme nicht existiert, bzw. kaum auf Dauer existieren wird. Der Trend ist, die Mobiltelefone mit zig Funktionen aufzupusten und als Plattform für diese nur wenige OS einzusetzen. Vermutlich setzen sich für das OS nur zwei bis drei Anbieter durch. Was dann blüht, zeigt nicht nur dies Forum hier, wo ja in der Regel User einer OS Familie aufschlagen. Und das nach einem 'proof of concept' - und den gibt es -  schnell die Tat folgen kann, und mindestens bei PC derzeit auch folgt, ist eine belegbare Tatsache. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (31 Juli 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Der Trend ist, die Mobiltelefone mit zig Funktionen aufzupusten und als Plattform für diese nur wenige OS einzusetzen. Vermutlich setzen sich für das OS nur zwei bis drei Anbieter durch.


In Zahlen:

* SymbianOS hat lt 3SAT einen Marktanteil von ca. 80% bei den Smartphones
* im letzten Jahr wurden lt Teltarif ca. 6,67 Millionen Smartphones mit Symbian bestückt.


----------



## Devilfrank (1 August 2004)

> Vielleicht lernst Du vorher einfach noch sinnerfassendes Lesen?



Ich bin es nicht gewohnt, von Forenlesern persönlich angegriffen zu werden, da ich es vorziehe dies auch nicht zu tun.
Also erwarte ich, dass, wenn schon über dieses total verfrühte Thema gesprochen wird, eine sachliche Diskussion herrscht.
Ich hoffe wir haben uns verstanden. Auch künftig!


----------



## scrat007 (27 September 2004)

Laut Freenet baut Nokia jetzt das erste Handy mit Antivirussoftware von F-Secure.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Mai 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59463


> Handy-Viren weiterhin keine ernstzunehmende Gefahr
> ...
> Allerdings lässt sich das gleiche Ergebnis erreichen, indem der Anwender einfach keine Software aus dubiosen Quellen installiert.


cp


----------

